# % of passengers that tip in app when they say they will?



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

New driver. Only 26 rides and have had 6 people say they will tip in app. Exactly none of them have actually done that. Is that about normal?


----------



## UberDriver472837 (Aug 27, 2016)

0%


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Maybe Uber stole it. 
Long story short, Driver saw pax entered a $10 tip but never received it, Instead Uber rewarded itself with a $12.45 booking fee. I am glad the fella fought and got his money back from the greedy company. Actually greedy is an understatement, More like criminals. 
And you hear all those stories about "pax promised to tip me through app but never did", Maybe they actually tipped, But Uber stole your tip just like others mentioned. 
Ever wonder why there were those rides where pax paid $10, You got $4, And somehow on top of $2.1 booking fee Uber gets another $4 "service fee"? 2 out of that 4 could have been your tip.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-tried-to-pocket-my-tip-last-night.192664/


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

Wow that's crazyy


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

We know that Uber is not always automatically paying the in-App tips that drivers are owed. 
If you have any proof or evidence of this then please document it at
https://uberpeople.net/threads/documenting-uber-stealing-tips-from-drivers.194507/


----------

